# 台妹 - 港女



## 82riceballs

Hi all!

If there is 台妹, are there similar designations for women in other countries? e.g. 日妹　韓妹
I think I learned 港女 when I was in Hong Kong. Not sure if it is used in Mandarin though.

(Do not worry, I will not use it, I am just curious )

Thanks for your help


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

The common collocation seemingly is place name ＋妹子
There is no such collocations in modern times. 秦娥，越女，吴娃 etc. appear in ancient articles from time to time.


----------



## Skatinginbc

I have heard 大陸妹.  And you may easily find 泰妹, 越妹, 日妹, 韓妹, 港妹, and 洋妹 on the internet.  Another option is 妞: 台妞, 泰妞, 越妞, 日妞, 韓妞, 港妞, 洋妞, 黑妞, 美國妞...They all make sense to me.
The suffix 女 is neutral. The suffix 妹 is derogatory with patronizing, sexual connotations. 妞 is usually neutral although it may sound somewhat sexual (but not necessarily in a derogatory sense).


----------



## YangMuye

港女 has negative connotation.


----------



## Skatinginbc

When "place name + 女" carries a negative sense, I recommend it be marked with a scare quote (e.g., the so-called "港女") to signal its nonstandard or special usage that is different from its neutral, conventional definition (e.g., 港女 = 香港女子).


----------



## 82riceballs

Wow thanks everyone!!!

Thanks especially for explaining all the connotations!


Skatinginbc said:


> I have heard 大陸妹.  And you may easily find 泰妹, 越妹, 日妹, 韓妹, 港妹, and 洋妹 on the internet.  Another option is 妞: 台妞, 泰妞, 越妞, 日妞, 韓妞, 港妞, 洋妞, 黑妞, 美國妞...They all make sense to me.
> The suffix 女 is neutral. The suffix 妹 is derogatory with patronizing, sexual connotations. 妞 is usually neutral although it may sound somewhat sexual (but not necessarily in a derogatory sense).


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> And you may easily find [...] 日妹, 韓妹


I personally am actually more inclined to say '日本妹子' and '韓國妹子' (or '櫻花 (sakura) 妹' and '泡菜 (kimchi) 妹').


----------



## Skatinginbc

「妹子」跟「妹」是不同意味的。

妹子: 女孩子, 比自己年幼的女性。==> neutral

妹: 英語 maid 的音譯, 侍女, 低層社會的女性 (a girl of low class)。如：
鹹水妹: (廣東方言) 娼妓、妓女 (sex worker)。
小妹: 女服務生 (e.g., 小妹，麻煩拿一份菜單給我。)
太妹: (台灣俚語) 原指脱衣舞女 (exotic dancer) 或混街頭的少女, 後泛指行為偏差或脾氣暴躁的女性。
大陸妹: 從中國大陸出來的年輕女子, 多含輕蔑之意, 特指大陸出來賣淫的女性。
台妹: 低俗土氣的台灣女生。
賓妹: (香港俚语) 菲律賓籍的女傭
聲色場所 (e.g., 酒吧, 色情網站) 的菜單: 日妹, 韓妹, 泰妹.


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> 妹: 英語 maid 的音譯 [...] 鹹水妹 [...] 台妹


I am not really ready to buy your argument that '妹' in '台妹' and '鹹水妹' is a calque.


> 大陸妹 [...] 特指大陸出來賣淫的女性。


I looked up '大陸妹' on the Internet and found that yes, it indeed can connote something bad. But in my experience it is so rare that I may take it literally. Today '大陸妹' almost always refers to a vegetable.


> 妹子 [...] ==> neutral


I think that you may be interested in the threads which follow:

【myptt.cc】​甲：請問女生們，假如妳聽到人家叫妳妹子，妳會覺得自己被貶低了嗎？​甲：我自己其實很喜歡用妹子這個詞，特別在 FB 上。​甲：是朋友提醒我，一直妹子妹子的很痴漢……​乙：單看妹子這個詞，不會覺得有貶意。​丙：你是男的，先看看自己的長相。​丁：很常叫，根本沒事。聽者有意，是你自己的問題。​戊：正才叫妹子，不正會說那女的。​己：比馬子好多了。​庚：打 LoL 太習慣了，覺得很 OK。​辛：台語不是也會叫年輕女生妹仔？​壬：女生可以。男生叫我妹子，我會覺得哪裡怪怪……​癸：中國用法。陸客多，陸劇多，就是這樣。​子：妹子是我唯一能接受的中國用語，聽起來很可愛。​丑：我討厭被叫妹子欸！感覺很像在叫小孩過來。​寅：討厭這種姊啊妹的稱呼，硬要定輩份。​卯：滿喜歡的欸！但對方年紀真的要比我大一點，聽起來才能接受。​辰：會有點兒不爽，有種「先生，您年紀多大了，膽敢叫我妹子」的感覺。​巳：不喜歡被叫妹子，感覺很輕浮。​​【disp.cc】​甲：前幾天我和一個女同學在聊這個話題。她說聽到女生被用妹子稱呼，​甲：會有點不是滋味，覺得有種大男人主義、物化女性的感覺。​甲：那各位女孩如果被這樣稱呼，會覺得不被尊重嗎？​乙：看語氣跟用法。有時候覺得輕浮，有時候覺得可愛，所以不用比較保險。​丙：妹子還好吧！至少語面也沒貶意。​丁：不會欸！覺得說物化，根本就無限上綱。​戊：倒有種在語言的權力關係中，被幼體化的感覺。​己：帥哥不會，肥宅會，結案。​庚：被稱呼妹子覺得沒什麼，馬子的話就會想馬你妹。​辛：像阿豆仔那種感覺：不到蔑稱，但也沒說很尊重。​壬：如果是 gay 就很搭。很多 gay 友都叫女生妹子啊！​癸：練球的時候，我都叫我學妹妹子。感覺比較親切？​子：二六用法，會反感很正常。​丑：覺得不會：有妹子也有漢子。有人提馬子我就回棒子。​寅：妹子是中國的習慣用法。與其說物化女性，不如說這樣的用詞選字​寅：表露出了女性要像妹妹一樣，純真、幼稚，這樣對女性的刻板印象。​卯：北部媽媽級的同事也會這樣稱呼年輕的女生。反而像一種暱稱。​
To sum up, it is generally agreed that even girls disagree on whether or not '妹子' is derogatory.


----------



## Skatinginbc

SimonTsai said:


> I am not really ready to buy your argument that '妹' in '台妹' and '鹹水妹' is a calque.


國語詞典.鹹水妹: 廣東方言。為英語handsome maid的音譯。原義為漂亮的婢女，廣東、香港一帶借指娼妓、妓女。

賓妹 (香港俚语, 菲律賓籍的女傭) 的 "妹" 指 "女傭" (maid).

"太妹" 原是臺灣昔日眷村內流行的黑話, 指侍奉 "太保" (綠林人物, 流氓) 的 "馬子" (馬桶. 娼女, 射精的對象) 或 "馬仔" (狗腿、幫手), 跟隨依附流氓在街頭混的女孩。


SimonTsai said:


> Today '大陸妹' almost always refers to a vegetable.


三通之前臺灣媒體說的 "大陸妹" 都是用來玩的 (e.g., 台商去玩大陸妹)。


----------



## SimonTsai

I checked with the official dictionary and found that yes, '鹹水妹' is actually a calque, as you already said, much to my surprise. I guess that it's because of its structure which is very much analogous to '紅毛鬼' and '漁家女' that I thought of it as something etymologically purely Chinese and having nothing to do with English.


Skatinginbc said:


> 三通之前臺灣媒體說的 "大陸妹" 都是用來玩的 (e.g., 台商去玩大陸妹)。


I wouldn't have known that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## SuperXW

我能想到的几个点：

1. 词语的褒贬义随着人们的使用而变。本来*字面不含贬义或歧视*的词汇，但说话者经常会带着思维定式和刻板印象，*以负面的口吻评价某类人*，就*成为了侮辱性词语*，这种例子司空见惯。如：
xx佬
x妹
大陆（香港官方统一用“内地”）
支那
白左
女司机
賓妹、賓賓（香港）
甚至褒义词可以变成贬义，如“知乎”上：女权、爱狗人士……

2. 还是本来*字面不含贬义或歧视*的词语，但用来*歪曲事实（对方实际不是这种人）*，起到贬损侮辱的作用，以至于词语本身形成贬义。如：
“智障”本来是“智力障碍”的中性简称，但A说B“你智障啊！” B其实并不是弱智，A*以歪曲事实贬低B*。
弱智、智障
神经病、精神病（香港有词“思觉失调”，但很快也变为贬义）
老年痴呆

3. 有些人为了“政治正确”，不停地推广新的称谓，以求替换之前已含贬义的词语。如：
汉语：残废-残疾人-残障人士-障碍人士
英语：cripple-disabled-handicapped-甚至有人提出differently abled

4. 妹、女字面不含贬义，但*与地名简称组合*起来，*成为一个特定词汇*，含贬义的情况居多。
*香港女士-无贬义
港女-特定词语，含刻板印象，形成标签，故含贬义*
既然没有使用完整词组，就代表已形成特定词汇。


----------



## SimonTsai

SuperXW said:


> 既然没有使用完整词组，就代表已形成特定词汇。


News headlines are usually subject to word limits and are therefore a possible exception. For example,

被高壓脅迫重考 9 年、放棄就職，【日女】崩潰弒母：打倒怪物了。 (自由時報)​怎麼一眼分辨【陸女】或台女？看這 5 點就知道！ (聯合新聞網)​


----------



## SuperXW

SimonTsai said:


> News headlines are usually subject to word limits and are therefore a possible exception. For example,
> 
> 被高壓脅迫重考 9 年、放棄就職，【日女】崩潰弒母：打倒怪物了。 (自由時報)​怎麼一眼分辨【陸女】或台女？看這 5 點就知道！ (聯合新聞網)​


新闻标题使用缩写，按理说不应含有贬义，
但仔细看你的第二个例子內文（怎麼一眼分辨陸女或台女？看這 5 點就知道！），
会发现接近我列举的情况1（本来字面不含贬义或歧视的词汇，但说话者经常会带着思维定式和刻板印象，以负面的口吻评价某类人……）


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 本来字面不含贬义或歧视的词汇，但说话者经常会带着思维定式和刻板印象，以负面的口吻评价某类人…


The suffix 女 is intrincically neutral, but the suffix 妹 is not.  The latter is intrincially condescending--a girl who is junior or inferior to you.  台妹 is derogatory not because the speaker or the listener holds a stereotypical or prejudicial notion and thus has an idiosyncratic or atypical interpretation of the word, but because the word itself is derogatory.


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> The suffix 女 is intrincically neutral, but the suffix 妹 is not.  The latter is intrincially condescending--a girl who is junior or inferior to you.  台妹 is derogatory not because the speaker or the listener holds a stereotypical or prejudicial notion and thus has an idiosyncratic or atypical interpretation of the word, but because the word itself is derogatory.


不是很认同这种归纳法。
“妹”是对年龄小junior、地位低inferior、资历浅的女性的称谓，但原本不含贬义derogatory。
只是男性长期用来代指“可以勾引的年轻女生”，才形成贬义。

“妹”字非常常见，在“妹妹/表妹/姐妹/小妹”等原始含义的主流词语中，均不含derogatory。这和“女”字的性质是一样的。
只有和地名简称组合为“台妹”时，才出现可能的歧视意味。这和“港女”的性质一样。
如果仍然说全“台湾妹妹”“香港女士”，似乎就没有贬义，“xx妹妹”甚至可以成为褒义。
所以我认为不是“妹”字本身的问题，而是“地名+妹”在应用时形成了“贬义标签”。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> “妹”字非常常见，在“妹妹/表妹/姐妹/小妹”等原始含义的主流词语中，均不含derogatory。


這個 "妹" (younger sister) 不是 “台妹” (Taiwanese girls) 的 “妹” (girls)。難道你看不出意思上的差異?


SuperXW said:


> “台湾妹妹”“香港女士”，似乎就没有贬义，“xx妹妹”甚至可以成为褒义。


“妹妹”, "妹子" 不等於 "妹", 是不同後綴, 不同意味的, 與我討論的無關。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 這個 "妹" (younger sister) 不是 “台妹” (Taiwanese girls) 的 “妹” (girls)。難道你看不出意思上的差異?
> 
> “妹妹”, "妹子" 不等於 "妹", 是不同後綴, 不同意味的, 與我討論的無關。


“Girl”有贬义吗？"A girl who is junior or inferior to you"字面上有贬义吗？
如果说“chick”自带贬义，那还可以理解。
我以为我表达得挺明白了，你所谓的“差异”“意味”，是根据原意发展、衍生出来的，derogatory是有特定搭配的，不是固有的。难道所有单字的“妹”本来都含有贬义吗？“小妹”也有？哪本字典说的？

我看了一下你之前的留言，基本也是同一个观点。那么我的观点也没变。我没看到哪本字典写了你这几项定义：
_妹: 英語 maid 的音譯, 侍女, 低層社會的女性 (a girl of low class)。如：
小妹: 女服務生 (e.g., 小妹，麻煩拿一份菜單給我。)
聲色場所 (e.g., 酒吧, 色情網站) 的菜單: 日妹, 韓妹, 泰妹._
“妹”的解释中没写，说明并非其单字固有含义，而是词语或语境带来的意思。如“小妹”并非一定指女服务生，至少在大陆，可以是对年轻女性的通称。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 如果说“chick”自带贬义，那还可以理解。


“chick” 有贬义吗？用 “chick” 指 "girl" 就有贬义了. 前面的 "chick" (young bird) 不是後面的 "chick" (girl, young woman).
“妹” 有贬义吗？用 “妹” 指 "girl" 就有贬义了. 前面的 "妹" (younger sister) 不是後面的 "妹" (girl, young woman).
你可以理解 “chick”自带贬义，為什麼不能理解 “妹” 自带贬义?


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> “chick” 有贬义吗？用 “chick” 指 "girl" 就有贬义了. 前面的 "chick" (young bird) 不是後面的 "chick" (girl, young woman).
> “妹” 有贬义吗？用 “妹” 指 "girl" 就有贬义了. 前面的 "妹" (younger sister) 不是後面的 "妹" (girl, young woman).
> 你可以理解 “chick”自带贬义，為什麼不能理解 “妹” 自带贬义?


Chick不太一样，它接近我在#12中说的2。
不要岔开话题……哪本字典说“妹”有贬义了……
而且汉语都没有suffix后缀这个概念……

我不否认“xx妹”通常包含贬义，之前也已经清楚表达了。但我认为语言是在不断变化发展中的，特别是歧视语，“妹”有本意及延伸含义，在其本意尚占主流时，延伸出来的贬义还没有到达直接依附单字的程度，否则字典就该列出来了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> Chick不太一样，它接近我在#12中说的2。


一樣的。把某類台灣女性通稱為 “台妹”, 不管人家年紀比你大還是小，是 patronizing, 不管人家願不願意當你妹妹, 是吃人豆腐.


SuperXW said:


> 我不否认“xx妹”通常包含贬义，之前也已经清楚表达了。


你之前說:


SuperXW said:


> 本来字面不含贬义或歧视的词汇，但*说话者经常会带着思维定式和刻板印象，以负面的口吻评价某类人*，就成为了侮辱性词语


這是我不認同之處, 所以請不要岔開話題。
(1) "place name ＋妹子" 似乎是大陸更常見的說法 (see #2 by retrogradedwithwind) ==> "place + 妹” 是港台流行的說法, 所以請不要用北方人的理解方式來猜想這些詞的始端。
(2) 三通前台灣媒體提到"大陸妹", 不是因記者歧視大陸女性或 "說話者經常會帶著思維定式和刻板印象，以負面的口吻評價某類人", 而是特意選擇了具有 condescending 意味的 "妹" 來叱責台商去大陸嫖妓的惡行及其 patronizing 的心態。換句話說, 用 "妹" 通稱女子, 語言上本身就會產生貶義, 所以說話者才選了這個字.
(3) 晚清接待洋人的 "鹹水妹"，其 "妹" 字指的是 maid 或妓女. 這用法影響到臺灣眷村黑話, 故有 "太妹" 一詞.  這些詞早在三通前台灣媒體創造 "大陸妹" 時就存在了.  "大陸妹" 的 "妹", 如 "鹹水妹" 的 "妹"，有侍女妓女的意味 (台商去大陸嫖妓 ==> 台商去玩大陸妹).


----------



## Vincent Tam

82riceballs said:


> Hi all!
> 
> If there is 台妹, are there similar designations for women in other countries? e.g. 日妹　韓妹
> I think I learned 港女 when I was in Hong Kong. Not sure if it is used in Mandarin though.
> 
> (Do not worry, I will not use it, I am just curious )
> 
> Thanks for your help


yes, it is used in Mandarin. I suggest that you have better not, because it may be easily offensive to people. you know China is so big that we have many different cultures.


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> (1) "place name ＋妹子" 似乎是大陸更常見的說法 (see #2 by retrogradedwithwind) ==> "place + 妹” 是港台流行的說法, 所以請不要用北方人的理解方式來猜想這些詞的始端。
> (2) 三通前台灣媒體提到"大陸妹", 不是因記者歧視大陸女性或 "說話者經常會帶著思維定式和刻板印象，以負面的口吻評價某類人", 而是特意選擇了具有 condescending 意味的 "妹" 來叱責台商去大陸嫖妓的惡行及其 patronizing 的心態。換句話說, *用 "妹" 通稱女子, 語言上本身就會產生貶義*, 所以說話者才選了這個字.
> (3) 晚清接待洋人的 "鹹水妹"，其 "妹" 字指的是 maid 或妓女. 這用法影響到臺灣眷村黑話, 故有 "太妹" 一詞.  這些詞早在三通前台灣媒體創造 "大陸妹" 時就存在了.  "大陸妹" 的 "妹", 如 "鹹水妹" 的 "妹"，有侍女妓女的意味 (台商去大陸嫖妓 ==> 台商去玩大陸妹).


这个字的用法，我以为在大陆、台湾没有太大区别。是否已经形成了固定含义，看字典即知。
“妹”在台湾字典中，如果有你所说的本身就有贬义，那就如你所说了。如果没有，我表示怀疑，重点是那段黑体字。
我猜想了什么端始？我提出的端始是字典中的解释，也就是自带证明。你说的maid之类的，我不了解，有兴趣看到证据。
我都没有说你错，只是说即使有贬义，也是字典上的原意发展出来的，需要语境。
另外从逻辑上说，如果说这个字又有贬义，又没有贬义，用起来也会挺困惑的。
Anyway，我觉得我跟你观点也没什么大矛盾，主要是我感觉这个字的歧视意味还没普及到那个程度。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Skatinginbc said:


> 語言上本身就會產生貶義


Example: (台灣)海運界有太多大陸弟. ==> 顯然 "大陸弟" 有貶義. 把大陸(年輕)男子通稱為 “大陸弟”, 不管人家年紀比你大還是小，是 patronizing, 不管人家願不願意當你弟弟, 是貶壓對方. 同理, 把大陸(年輕)女子通稱為 “大陸妹”, 不管人家年紀比你大還是小，是 patronizing, 不管人家願不願意當你妹妹, 是吃人豆腐. "弟"、"妹" 本身就有 lower in rank or seniority 的意味, 用來通稱一地區的族群, 語言上本身就會產生貶義.


SuperXW said:


> 我猜想了什么端始？我提出的端始是字典中的解释，也就是自带证明。


你猜想了什麼端始？
(1) 你猜想這些詞的端始是可以在標準字典中求證的。問題是這些詞(e.g., 大陸妹, 台妹)不是源於通語, 而是源於"方言"(including regional Chinese languages 如 "粵語" and regional Mandarin dialects 如 "眷村黑話").  用"妹"來通稱一地區的族群, 除了前述在通語裡會產生的貶義 (e,g, lower in rank or seniority) 之外, 還要加上方言裡本身就會產生的貶義 (e.g., "妹" 有侍女妓女的意味). 標準字典中找不到, 那就查方言字典, 一大堆粵語詞典都有 "妹仔" (= 婢女) 一詞, 更別說國語詞典明明白白指出 "妹" 於廣東方言可作為英語 maid 的音譯。BTW, 台灣的 "妹抖" 譯自日語メイド (英語 maid 的音譯)。
(2) 你猜想 "說話者經常會帶著思維定式和刻板印象，以負面的口吻評價某類人". 如前已述，"大陸妹"一詞不是這樣開始流傳的.


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 標準字典中找不到, 那就查方言字典, 一大堆粵語詞典都有 "妹仔" (= 婢女) 一詞, 更別說國語詞典明明白白指出 "妹" 於廣東方言可作為英語 maid 的音譯。BTW, 台灣的 "妹抖" 譯自日語メイド (英語 maid 的音譯)。


你之前列出来的“咸水妹”是整个词的解释，我还没查到“妹”这个单字的解释含贬义的（这才是你一直强调的）。如有请分享下。（至于suffix，汉语没这概念吧？“小妹/表妹”的“妹”算不算suffix？谁来定义？所以我反对大段英文谈汉语。）

退一步说，即使这个单字包含你所说的端始，它也只是“妹”多种含义中的一种，排位在最后，且涉及方言俚语，不宜排斥或混淆前几位的解释。

可能确实如你所说，港台“x妹”自带歧视意味，我想起“妹妹”和“x妹”的粤语发音并不一样。
但我感觉跟你说的是个先有鸡还是先有蛋的问题……没啥结果……


----------



## Skatinginbc

《廣州話正音字典》妹: mui1(1) 少女 (2)【妹仔】舊時稱婢女。
"妹 mui1" 指 (1) 少女 or (2) 婢女 (as in 妹仔).


SuperXW said:


> 是个先有鸡还是先有蛋的问题……没啥结果……


舉個例子:
裙腳妹: A spoiled girl who relies heavily on parents – similar to a mummy's boy (a more modern interpretation of the term); this term is traditionally used to refer to personal maids. ==> 原指貼身丫鬟 (a personal maid), 後才指貼身丫頭 (a girl overly attached to her mother or parents). 受普通話影響, "以致廿世紀末新一代的廣府話用辭跟上一代開始有出入，漸遠離古漢語和南話，趨接近現代北方話"。若要討論這詞的端始(開端起始), 就得知道 "裙腳妹 = 貼身丫鬟" ("裙腳" 指貼身, "妹" 指丫鬟).

外來妹: laboring girl from other areas (從外地來做工的姑娘) ==> 若 "外來" 指外地來的, "妹" 指姑娘, 這詞怎麼冒出了 "打工" 的這層含義? 其實, 是從 "妹" 字來的 (maid 下女==> female labor or servant, 低階女工). 受普通話影響, 這詞可能僅僅指外地來的姑娘, 但這是後來的發展，與其端始無關. 

住年妹：舊時指非賣身的婢女，地位比傭工低，供膳宿，一般沒有工資。金依《籮頭傳》我這孫女很好學，她十歲就去做住年妹跟人學做廚，煮得好餐。==> "住年" 指常年留宿的, "妹" 指女傭 (maid).



SuperXW said:


> 即使这个单字包含你所说的端始，它也只是“妹”多种含义中的一种，排位在最后，且涉及方言俚语，不宜排斥或混淆前几位的解释。


你這是 "妹仔（i.e., 丫鬟）大過主人婆", 喧賓奪主。誰在跟你討論單詞的各種可能詮釋了?  你總是岔開話題!  我之所以跟你辯論是因我不同意你說 "本来字面不含贬义或歧视的词汇，但说话者经常会带着思维定式和刻板印象，以负面的口吻评价某类人…".   我認為 "台妹” 的創詞者, 正因 "妹” 這個後綴會產生貶義, 才選擇了那個字。我在討論端始, 不是流傳後發展出的各種可能詮釋。你以為 "台妹” 是 "台灣妹子" 嗎? 錯了, "台妹"一詞跟你想的不太一樣喔！


SuperXW said:


> 至于suffix，汉语没这概念吧？


"漢語後綴" 網上找不到嗎?  "你們" 的 "們" 就是個 suffix.


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> Example: (台灣)海運界有太多大陸弟. ==> ……


你如果不说，我确实以为“台妹”是“台湾妹子”……
你问我“難道你看不出意思上的差異?”确实看不出来啊……
你的英文解释说“a girl who is junior or inferior to you”，我觉得和“妹子”意思很接近啊……怎么分辨……？
“汉语后缀”我上学时候从没听说过，以为只有字的概念，查了一下还真有《汉语前缀后缀汇篡》……
你把这些例子摆上了，我就理解了。
我针对的是你默认把“妹”解释为贬义，不提原本的（或“另外一种”）解释。
对于我这种根本不了解你说的那些起源的人来说，很难看懂，我相信非母语者更难理解。
比如你在#8里面直接说：

「妹子」跟「妹」是不同意味的。
妹子: 女孩子, 比自己年幼的女性。==> neutral
妹: 英語 maid 的音譯, 侍女, 低層社會的女性 (a girl of low class)。

似乎这个字本来就只有一种解释，这我没法接受，起码你应该说，“在港台”“在……时期之后”“在地名之后”，“妹”有了另一个用法……


----------



## Lianxin

SuperXW said:


> 我能想到的几个点：
> 
> 4. 妹、女字面不含贬义，但*与地名简称组合*起来，*成为一个特定词汇*，含贬义的情况居多。
> *香港女士-无贬义
> 港女-特定词语，含刻板印象，形成标签，故含贬义*
> 既然没有使用完整词组，就代表已形成特定词汇。


*港女*一詞原泛指香港的女性，語調中立，常用於報章標題，但於香港網絡用語上則作貶義用。
source: 港女 (潮語) - 维基百科，自由的百科全书


----------



## henter

Skatinginbc said:


> Example: (台灣)海運界有太多大陸弟. ==> 顯然 "大陸弟" 有貶義. 把大陸(年輕)男子通稱為 “大陸弟”, 不管人家年紀比你大還是小，是 patronizing, 不管人家願不願意當你弟弟, 是貶壓對方. 同理, 把大陸(年輕)女子通稱為 “大陸妹”, 不管人家年紀比你大還是小，是 patronizing, 不管人家願不願意當你妹妹, 是吃人豆腐. "弟"、"妹" 本身就有 lower in rank or seniority 的意味, 用來通稱一地區的族群, 語言上本身就會產生貶義.
> 
> 你猜想了什麼端始？
> (1) 你猜想這些詞的端始是可以在標準字典中求證的。問題是這些詞(e.g., 大陸妹, 台妹)不是源於通語, 而是源於"方言"(including regional Chinese languages 如 "粵語" and regional Mandarin dialects 如 "眷村黑話").  用"妹"來通稱一地區的族群, 除了前述在通語裡會產生的貶義 (e,g, lower in rank or seniority) 之外, 還要加上方言裡本身就會產生的貶義 (e.g., "妹" 有侍女妓女的意味). 標準字典中找不到, 那就查方言字典, 一大堆粵語詞典都有 "妹仔" (= 婢女) 一詞, 更別說國語詞典明明白白指出 "妹" 於廣東方言可作為英語 maid 的音譯。BTW, 台灣的 "妹抖" 譯自日語メイド (英語 maid 的音譯)。
> (2) 你猜想 "說話者經常會帶著思維定式和刻板印象，以負面的口吻評價某類人". 如前已述，"大陸妹"一詞不是這樣開始流傳的.


大陸弟是啥意思?我只知道不友好的台湾人用一个数字侮辱大陆人.


----------



## henter

SimonTsai said:


> To sum up, it is generally agreed that even girls disagree on whether or not '妹子' is derogatory.


北妹我觉得算是不礼貌的说法. 就像以前港片用的大圈仔. 有些人也会用呆丸人去形容绿营人士.


----------



## henter

Skatinginbc said:


> The suffix 女 is intrincically neutral, but the suffix 妹 is not.  The latter is intrincially condescending--a girl who is junior or inferior to you.  台妹 is derogatory not because the speaker or the listener holds a stereotypical or prejudicial notion and thus has an idiosyncratic or atypical interpretation of the word, but because the word itself is derogatory.


I'd like to clear up a few facts. The word 台妹 seems to have been used by 台湾人. Mainlanders started using it after hearing  a song called 我爱台妹-which is sung by 张震岳. And there is no reason to believe  that it's an atrocious word used to despise girls from Taiwan in mainland China. That said, it seems to be  a negative term for some  visitors of Tianya, which is another forum. They use 很台 to talk about the DDP's bolshiness.   

  "三通之前臺灣媒體說的 "大陸妹" 都是用來玩的 (e.g., 台商去玩大陸妹)?"

   What are you trying to imply? I'd like to point out your argument that 三通之前臺灣媒體說的 "大陸妹" 都是用來玩的 is for the birds. To my knowledge, 三通之前台湾臺灣电视台's top brass still  used the word 中国电视台 to refer to their channels, particularly 中视  and 华视, both of which were owned by the KMT. They were also friendly towards mainland China for this reason, not today's 民视 and 三立台, which appear to have become the DDP's goons.  That's why 三通之前臺灣媒體 wouldn't have used the word 大陸妹 to refer to  台商's mistresses.  That would have infuriated mainlanders.  Some people just  called such girls 金丝雀 if not 二奶 way back. A 大陸妹 is just a girl from mainland.

  Sometimes, I also use the word 大妹子 when I meet a girl online. And I use it simply because it's a widely used term.


----------

